# Self built melamine 4x2x2



## Jacknifejimmy (Aug 22, 2012)

Just thought I'd post up what I've been making over the last two days.
A melamine 4x2x2, exactly the same as you'd get from any pet shop.
Difference being instead of paying $500-$600 from a pet store I've built this for about $200.

Melamine all up cost about $45
For the lighting I bought 2 $10 clip lamps and disassembled them for the wiring.
Two light fittings $10
Glass tracking $22
Screws $8
Drain grills for air vents $4 each

Most expensive item was the glass which cost $90

Wasn't at all difficult to build either. Measurements, cutting the melamine and assembly was about 2 hours. Then another half hour or so for wiring.
Today I went out for the tracking and glass which was cut for me and ready for pick up in a few hours.
Simply waiting for liquid nails on the tracking to dry, putting two more vents in the front and the build is complete!

For not much effort at all and only a little time this has turned out perfect and will last my Bredli a good couple of years.
Tomorrow its thermostat, light cage and furniture shopping and by the evening she'll be moved in to her new pad!

This is my first ever attempt at an enclosure build let alone any kind of furniture build and I couldn't be happier with how its turned out.


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice mate its a great feeling after you have built your first ever enclosure i certainly was .


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, that feeling of satisfaction...I call it, "Playing God."


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 23, 2012)

Very neat job mate looks pro.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 23, 2012)

Great looking job. But next time, shop around for glass - you should be able to pick up 2 sheets of 5mm for between $20-$30 total, usually from small places that have lots of offcuts to get rid of. If they don't use it, they just chuck it away when they get too much, and the sizes you want will nearly always be cut from offcuts. The bigger places have a set price per sq m and will not cut you a deal, smaller family businesses are far more helpful.

Jamie


----------



## Skelhorn (Aug 23, 2012)

Geeze mate, good work. Looks schweet as!
If I had some more equipment I would give making an enclosure a go, but would't be worth it for a one off if I had to buy extra tools


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 23, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> - you should be able to pick up 2 sheets of 5mm for between $20-$30 total, usually from small places that have lots of offcuts to get rid of. If they don't use it, they just chuck it away when they get too much,
> Jamie


your right there , should be able to get it alot cheaper the amount of off cuts at some places is ridiculous , where i worked it was a constant flow , good for me because i used to practice cutting glass with most of it , so got that worked out its not as easy as i first thought , laminates fun to cut , get to set it on fire with metho

nice enclosure to , its definitely a good feeling to look at one you have made from scratch and know that YOU made it


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 23, 2012)

Just wondering, but where's you get the melamine from? I've been meaning to build the same enclosure, but in black, and all the wood has come to about $90 so far. 
PM me if you prefer!
Looks great, and relatively easy to do. I should be able to manage...with some help from a few mates!


----------



## jbest (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea I got quotes on glass and people wanted to charge anywhere from $140-$360 for the same six sheets of glass for a triple enclosure I'm in the process of building. O and a quick tip if want a black enclosure buy black melamine don't think you'll just paint it coz its a bitch. Gotaa sand prime n then paint a few times. Very time consuming. Learn from my mistakes lol


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 23, 2012)

Black is heaps more expensive for some reason  speak to ya local cabinet making shop, ya can cut a deal with them for a good price cause they buy in bulk packs.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice job.. Wish I had skills to build things


----------



## timmit (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice work buddy looks really good 
Talking about keeping it cheap heres a few things you could try im a furniture painter by trade and this is just my 2 cents worth now the black malamine is always more expensive in cost than white as its more they have to do than white because its not as common used in kitchens and bathrooms as what they white is now as for painting it the only reason you would prime it is to get it flat as malamine is a textured board if you want a shiny glass looking finish i would go for a laminate board as you can buy it as a gloss finish already but in saying that it is more pricey than malamine to try keep.costs down more vist local cabinet makers and ask if they have sizes close to what you want in off cuts and offer cash alot of them will just palm it off for cheap as the same.with glass as others have said bit on the same token know a bit about glass as you shouldnt need temperd glass or laminated for a enclose just plain sheet glass should do and that should keep costs down and try keep it in small businesses because they are not as strict with pricing and work commitments to make some extra easy cash. Now im not saying im 100% correct here but it may help some people out


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> Nice job.. Wish I had skills to build things



I'm sure you do. It really isn't that hard, especially if you have a good set of plans and get all the materials cut to size.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 23, 2012)

having only read the thread title.

where do you buy self making enclosures from sounds like an easy way of doing it are they expensive?


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Aug 24, 2012)

Tristan said:


> having only read the thread title.
> 
> where do you buy self making enclosures from sounds like an easy way of doing it are they expensive?



dont know, I built this from scratch buying all the materials myself, not a kit...

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the comments guys!
Its entirely finished now with thermostat and furniture, ready to be moved into tomorrow, will get a finished pic up then.

As for the glass, I went to a local guy around from my house as he's the only glazier in a 10k radius from me and I don't drive.
I don't know anywhere I could get offcuts from either due to location as mentioned above.
I did notice I bought laminated 5mm though so that could have hiked the price up...

- - - Updated - - -



Skelhorn said:


> Geeze mate, good work. Looks schweet as!
> If I had some more equipment I would give making an enclosure a go, but would't be worth it for a one off if I had to buy extra tools



Only new tools I had to buy were a hole cutter drill attachment for the vents.
Entire thing was built with the only other tools required being a circular saw, cordless drill and corner clamps.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 24, 2012)

Laminated... ok. But you certainly don't need laminated glass for that sized enclosure, 5mm clear float is perfect and a lot cheaper.

Jamie


----------



## Tristan (Aug 24, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> dont know, I built this from scratch buying all the materials myself, not a kit...
> 
> ok admittedly my joke was lame but i was hinting towards an enclosure the builds it self you just sit back and watch you know....self building


----------



## gando (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks great but what are you putting in there?? I would put bigger air vents in.


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 25, 2012)

Pics of the finished product ??


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 25, 2012)

Just one thing for next time.Better to build them with the sides and back sitting on the floor as opposed to them being screwed into the sides of the floor.


----------



## Rob (Aug 25, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Just one thing for next time.Better to build them with the sides and back sitting on the floor as opposed to them being screwed into the sides of the floor.



Why is that ? Most (if not all) of the homemade enclosure's I've seen have been built the same way as OP ?


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 25, 2012)

all mine are built how Ramsayi has said, that way there is more support. The wood is resting on a vertical as well as held into place by screws as opposed to being held up by screws alone.


----------



## Robynne (Aug 25, 2012)

*melamine*



StellaDoore said:


> Just wondering, but where's you get the melamine from? I've been meaning to build the same enclosure, but in black, and all the wood has come to about $90 so far.
> PM me if you prefer!
> Looks great, and relatively easy to do. I should be able to manage...with some help from a few mates!



you can buy melamine for Bunnings and they cut to size for you.


----------



## thomasbecker (Aug 25, 2012)

crocodile_dan said:


> all mine are built how Ramsayi has said, that way there is more support. The wood is resting on a vertical as well as held into place by screws as opposed to being held up by screws alone.




best way to be built as it gives more support if placing things on top such as other enclosures. If not, then you wouldn't need to worry about it


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Aug 26, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Laminated... ok. But you certainly don't need laminated glass for that sized enclosure, 5mm clear float is perfect and a lot cheaper.
> 
> Jamie



Yeah I know, I wasnt aware I was buying laminate until after it was cut for me, should have been more specific with the glazier, lesson learnt.

- - - Updated - - -



gando said:


> Looks great but what are you putting in there?? I would put bigger air vents in.



It's for my 5+ft female Bredli.
It has more vents in it now, just didn't at the time the last photo was taken.

- - - Updated - - -



Ramsayi said:


> Just one thing for next time.Better to build them with the sides and back sitting on the floor as opposed to them being screwed into the sides of the floor.



Agreed, but this is a stand alone floor level enclosure so I'm not too fussed.

- - - Updated - - -

Just thought I'd post up the finished product!



Love that I have somewhere for my cow skull now. Gonna put in a few branches for climbing/perching in a day or two as well.


----------

